# How to ship G-scale bridge?



## jimtyp (Jan 2, 2008)

I built a G-scale trestle for a friend. It's made of wood, 5' long and 18" high. 

- I was wondering if anyone has advice on ways to ship something this size? 
- Second, was wondering if anyone has advice on how to package the bridge, so it won't get smashed in shipping?


----------



## Semper Vaporo (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By jimtyp on 10 Nov 2010 03:05 PM 
I built a G-scale trestle for a friend. It's made of wood, 5' long and 18" high. 

- I was wondering if anyone has advice on ways to ship something this size? 
- Second, was wondering if anyone has advice on how to package the bridge, so it won't get smashed in shipping?


That would have to go as "Less Than Truckload" (LTL) truck shipment where the crate will weigh more than the bridge inside it. There are several companies that will do LTL, but not UPS or FedEx or USPS... 5-ft long is more than they will take, (I think!). And I am sure a worthwhile protective crate would put it over the weight limit they have.

But, it would be best to be send as a "kit". If it cannot be broken down to just sticks to be assembled on-site, then break it down into small sections, like Four 2.5-ft sides and two 2.5-ft base pieces and if it has towers, then those would need to be reduced to small, flat sections. Whole lot cheaper to go as a kit than an assembled bridge.

If you cannot break it down and cannot find a LTL that will handle it at a price you can afford, then find someone with a pickup truck heading in the general direction and distance and pay them for their trouble.


----------



## flats (Jun 30, 2008)

I shiped one to a friend using ups. I packed it in an vacum clearner box and it just fit. I had a box from 
that went around a ref. and cut it to fit. Now double boxed and fill with the plastic wroms the friend 
still had to put most of it back together. I wrote all over box fragile on all sides. Shippers don't give a 
hoot how they handle packages. Got a no. 10 switch once that had been shiped by ups and it was 
bent in a 45 degree angle down the middle. 

Ken owner of K&K the road to nowhere


----------



## Pterosaur (May 6, 2008)

I don't know where you live or where you need to ship, but when I have shipped large and fragile R/C airplanes I have had good luck with Greyhound. Yep, the bus people. You drop it off at their station and it goes to a station near your recipeint. I have shipped/received half a dozen completed planes that way with good results. Cheap too. 

Packaging is tough, you almost need to crate someting that big and fragile. I used to line my shipping boxes with 1/8 luan ply I got free from a door maker (scrap). "Standard" cardboard ain't gonna cut it for that big a box. That's why I like Greyhound, they seem to care a bit more than the "big guys".


----------



## flats (Jun 30, 2008)

Oh forgot to say the only way maybe would to build a wooden box to ship it in. 
Than the cost may be so high you could take by car cheaper. 

Ken owner of K&K the road to nowhere


----------



## Bighurt (Sep 15, 2009)

UPS; 

UPS has established specific weight and size limits for the packages that you send with all UPS services. The restrictions below only pertain to individual packages. There are no limits to the total weight of your shipment or the total number of packages in your shipment. Shipments larger than the limits listed below will require the use of our UPS Freight services. 

* Packages can be up to 150 lbs (70 kg). 
* Packages can be up to 165 inches (419 cm) in length and girth combined. 
* Packages can be up to 108 inches (270 cm) in length. 
* Packages with a large size-to-weight ratio require special pricing and dimensional weight calculations. 


Note: Packages that exceed UPS weight and size limits are subject to an Over Maximum Limits charge 

Fedex; 

Ground Home delivery - Up to 70 lbs., 108" in length, 165" in length plus girth (L+2W+2H). 

Fedex also offers LTL freight but the list is too long to post. 

Ground hound is probably the cheapest.


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Pack very carefully and ship the best way you can. Later RJD


----------



## armorsmith (Jun 1, 2008)

Tim, 

DEFINiTELY build a wood crate (1x2 and 1/4" luan ply will do fine), and ship FexEx Freight. Reasonable rates and minimal if any wear and tear on package. Make sure to mark Fragile and Do NOT CRUSH. I also believe UPS will take that size (barely). UPS has a maximum Package dimensions and weights, check them out here http://www.ups.com/content/us/en/resources/ship/packaging/weight_size.html. 

Look on the other shipping companies sites as well, they will most likely have that information as well. 

Good Luck! 

Bob C.


----------



## Nicholas Savatgy (Dec 17, 2008)

Jim,

In all honesty

I would keep it at home 

And tell your freind to build his own

Just to many issues with trying to ship that safely

Really...........


----------



## wigginsn (Jan 9, 2008)

Any photos you can share Jim? 

Cheers 
Neil


----------



## Michael Glavin (Jan 2, 2009)

I have shipped and received many large R/C model airplanes around the country. Greyhound is a good alternative as noted above.... 

Typically I used a company known as Forward Air; reasonable prices-insurance is available-terminals at major cities-fast too. 

This kind of package-crate is known as dimensional weight (bigger than heavy) and priced accordingly. 

Best case is to fabricate a crate as noted above with luan-paneling or the like and 1x2, 2x2 what ever, fix the bridge in place internally allow at least six inches free space to luan walls. I always glued - screwed mine together and glued and screwed 4x4's under the crate for pallet jack-fork lift access. Mark the crate with large arrows pointing UP and top load only! 

Michael


----------



## jimtyp (Jan 2, 2008)

Neil, no pics yet, about 2/3 done. Didn't think about how to ship until now. 

Thanks everyone for some terrific ideas. I'll check out all shipping options suggested. 

I'm sure I'll have to build some sort of frame for shipping. Something light but strong would be ideal. Maybe I can pick up some scrap wood from Home Depot cheap.


----------



## wchasr (Jan 2, 2008)

I shippind the MLS boxcar from W NY to So CA and if I ahd not shipped it UPS at work it would ahve cost me over $70!!!!! OUCH! Getting teh work discount made it worthwhile though. Greg had it in 2 days for the show with a day to spare should he need to make further repairs. Shipping has gotten outrageously expensive the last few years. 

Chas


----------

